
The Universe Is as Spooky as Einstein Thought - kposehn
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/02/spooky-action-at-a-distance/516201/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
CuriouslyC
I am constantly amazed at the ideas physicists will come up with to cast the
universe as predictable and deterministic.

